# Fabricacion de antena Wi-fi... mito o verdad?



## juan_g

Hola a todos los foreros!
Acá les dejo un link de una página a la que entré hace un rato y encontré que decía cómo fabricar una antena wi-fi de hasta 84mW de potencia... pero no me pareció muy confiable... quisiera saber qué opinan ustedes...

http://www.gratisprogramas.org/descargar-warez/crea-una-antena-para-el-internet-wifi/

Otro problema que tiene es que no presenta ningún hardware que haga de comunicación entre la antena y la computadora....

Queria pedirles su opinión sobre si puede llegar a funcionar... y además qué circuito necesita si es que alguien sabe... 
¿Es muy complejo el funcionamiento de algún equipo de comunicación vía wi-fi? sospecho que si... pero quiero saber que opinan...

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que brindan siempre! Y prometo que cuando tenga un poco mas de experiencia y conocimiento voy a dedicarme a ayudar... Por el momento estoy aprendiendo   

suerte a todos y buen 2009!
que este año traiga a todos (autocensuro la palabra s*** antes de que lo haga la maquina, jaja), alcohol y rock´n´roll! jaja


----------



## ojosverdes

Bueno juan, por lo que yo se este tipo de antenas si sirven para redes inalambricas(yo las he construido), la mas famosa es la lata pringles, el hadware que creo que mencionas es por supuesto los Linksys WAP54G, que segun el autor lo puedes modificar para que transmitan a 84mw, o igual puedes ponerle esta antena casera a una tarjeta pci de internet inalambrico con ayuda de un conector N-Hembra y un conector a tu tarjeta esto por medio de un cable de impedancia de 50ohms como el rg-58u o el lmr-400 y tienes una ganancia de por lo menos uno 8dbi, ya que si quieres sacar la clave de unas redes hay programas para ese tipo de situaciones, espero haberte podido ayudar.


----------



## juan_g

Muchas gracias por la respuesta...
Crei que no era cierto... por eso pregunte en el foro... pero se ve que se puede hacer...
que programa se necesita para poder conectarse a una red?
habia escuchado de algunos que corrian bajo el SO linux... no se si habra para windows... en caso de no haberlo no es problema... yo tengo instalado ubuntu en mi pc..
Desde ya... muchas gracias


----------



## ojosverdes

Pues mira juan, necesitas comprar una tarjeta de red inalambrica y con esta viene el software(utilidad) para conectarte a las redes que alcance tu antena, tambien existen programas(auditorias) para saber que tan segura es tu clave de red y la de tus vecinos, jajaja y asi les podrias decir que las cambien porque no son seguras y estos corren bajo linux, con tarjetas de red inalambrica que soporten modo monitor (Atheros, prim-2, realtek8187).Espero haberte podido ayudar.


----------



## juan_g

este es un videotutorial que encontre sobre como pinchar una red wifi...

YouTube - Hackear una red Wi-Fi

si alguien lo ha probado... que diga si funciona....

muchas gracias a todos por contestar


----------



## ojosverdes

Otra vez yo juan, y si, si funciona  a la perfeccion, mira en vez de troppix, puedes usar una distribucion linux llamada Wifislax 3.1, (a mi se me hace una interfaz mas simple)con la que solo necesitas 20,000 datas, en vez de 250,000, pero si es necesario que el chipset de la tarjeta inalambrica o usb soporte el modo monitor y tambien inyeccion de datos(en el video aparece el chipset Zydas), y con esto en menos de 25 minutos la tienes.Cualquier duda, postealo, y a la brevedad te contesto.Espero podido haber ayudado.


----------



## alexus

en la esquina de casa hay una escuela que tiene internet wifi, puedo captar señal para tener internet en casa? que antena me recomiendan, tengo una que entregan las provedoras de internet de aqui pero no se si me servira..


----------



## ojosverdes

Hola Alexus, pues mira, depende si tu tarjeta detecta la señal de la escuela (por lo menos un 80% de señal) , si la detecta, pues ya es ganancia y *si no tiene clave, pues te conectas directamente*, aunque la cosa de complica si tiene clave WAP. Checa eso, hay un sofware que se llama NetStumbler con el que podras saber que redes tiene a tu alrededor (bueno las que detecta tu tarjeta, o tu antena) .Espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## julio Carlos

Esta es una antena biquad muy facil de construir echenle un vistazo y luego dan opiniones.


----------



## maligno

para capturar redes recomiendo el backtrak 4 que se ejecuta directo del cd sin importar tu SO, este contiene casi todos los drivers para tarjetas comerciales...y funciona muy bien


----------



## Garrulen

Hola 

Ya que hablamos de conexiones, ¿alguien sabe como conectarse a la red eléctrica de mi vecino? Es para no pagar la electricidad saben…Ahora que lo pienso, ¿eso es robar no?, claro el Wifi es diferente!.


----------



## maligno

habra un nuevo tema para conexiones truculentas


----------



## unleased!

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Ya que hablamos de conexiones, ¿alguien sabe como conectarse a la red eléctrica de mi vecino? Es para no pagar la electricidad saben…Ahora que lo pienso, ¿eso es robar no?, claro el Wifi es diferente!.


 No! no! al vecino no, a la compañia eléctrica! Como decía un profesor mío: "a Fenosa como a Telefónica cuanto mas se le pueda joder mejor"    

Ya que también hablamos de conexiones, ¿alguien tiene un videotutorial o un programa que funcione sobre windows, que explique como cortar la tubería del gas de mi vecino, enganchar un trozo de manguera y alimentar la calefacción de mi casa sin pagar un eurete? Total, si engancharse a una wifi sin permiso no es robar esto tampoco lo será. 


			
				maligno dijo:
			
		

> habra un nuevo tema para conexiones truculentas


Cuidado que te puede patear el culo Andres Cuenca.


----------



## maligno

usa backtrack4 es un distro y no importa q tengas windows, booteas desde el cd y listo te da una masiva gama de herramientas para auditorias wifi, ademas de programas para extraer claves wep, wap y otras.

haa y lo de habrir tema es pura ironia


----------



## Yorge

Claro el bactrack es una buena opcion en cuestion de minutos te da una clave WEP (esto redulta sencillo dependiendo del tamaño de la clave).pues ahora para las WPA ahi hay un trabajo tedioso pues debes contar con diccionarios para desencriptra...


----------



## maligno

yorge tienes toda la razon y es en algo que no habia reparado nunca, las claves mas cortas las descifra mucho mas rapido, y las claves de telefonica que son de 13 digitos demora mucho mas, pero con el mismo bt4 si aumentas la fuerza bruta y el receptor no se da cuenta ( acaparas su modem) las wpa las trabaja muy bien.
hay un link de aireplay en donde sale descrito con claridad y en castellano los modos de uso de ese programa.


----------



## unleased!

Las claves WEP son muy faciles de romper e incluso la gente es tan tonta que la cambia por su nombre o por "123456789" o "qwerty" el rollo son las WAP y WAP2 que te puedes tirar dias para abrirlas.


----------



## Tomasito

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Ya que hablamos de conexiones, ¿alguien sabe como conectarse a la red eléctrica de mi vecino? Es para no pagar la electricidad saben…Ahora que lo pienso, ¿eso es robar no?, claro el Wifi es diferente!.




"Robar" Wifi, por lo menos en Argentina, es totalmente legal que yo sepa.

Si una señal llega a tu antena, sos libre de captarla y hacer con ella lo que quieras. (Del mismo modo, podés captar canales codificados por VHF y decodificarlos, y sigue siendo completamente legal).

Y mientras que no te pases de la potencia máxima (Creo que para 2.4GHz son 100mW), podés transmitir sin problemas.



Por otro lado, conectarse a la red eléctrica o al cable de TV sin permiso, es delito porque les generas un consumo en su linea.
Pero podrías por ejemplo, encontrarte con que enfrente de tu casa hay un TAP que tiene pérdidas en los conectores, y poner una antena con suficiente ganancia como para captar esas pérdidas, y ver TV gratis, totalmente legal 


Una cosa es la legalidad, y otra la ética


----------



## unleased!

DriX dijo:
			
		

> "Robar" Wifi, por lo menos en Argentina, es totalmente legal que yo sepa.
> 
> Si una señal llega a tu antena, sos libre de captarla y hacer con ella lo que quieras. (Del mismo modo, podés captar canales codificados por VHF y decodificarlos, y sigue siendo completamente legal). Una cosa es la legalidad, y otra la ética


 Entonces segun tu, una señal de radio *codificada* o en una frecuencia que no sea comercial que captes dentro de tu casa estas completamente facultado para interceptarla y aprovecharte de ella? Entonces segun tu, yo puedo pinchar todas las comunicaciones móviles que se me antojen, porque claro, la cobertura de las compañias de teléfono invade mi casa por lo que tengo derecho legitimo a escuchar todas las conversaciones que se realicen. Claro! como entra dentro de mi casa la ley de protección de datos me la froto por el c*lo. Y si está la policía a un par de calles y las ondas de radio de la emisora de la central "entran" en tu casa entonces puedes escuchar con total impunidad?
Una cosa es captar y usar una wifi *sin clave ninguna* (libre, no necesitas autorización del dueño porque al no tener clave legalmente ya se concede dicha autorización) o cualquier señal de radio que esté dentro de la banda comercial y otra muy distinta es captar y usar una señal de radio que viene *codificada* (no lo olvides WEP y WAP son protocolos de seguridad) sin previo consenimiento del dueño.
Y si es legal en Argentina demuestramelo porque aunque la ley ampare alguna acción ilicita no implica que las ampare todas ya que al acceder a una red wifi sin permiso viola no una si no varias leyes.
Que piratear una línea wifi sea una de las formas mas fáciles de apropiarse de lo de otros debido a que lo haces a distancia no significa que sea legal.


> Por otro lado, conectarse a la red eléctrica o al cable de TV sin permiso, es delito porque les generas un consumo en su linea.


 Ha, claro y conectarse al wifi no, porque al vecino le dan internet gratis.


> Pero podrías por ejemplo, encontrarte con que enfrente de tu casa hay un TAP que tiene pérdidas en los conectores, y poner una antena con suficiente ganancia como para captar esas pérdidas, y ver TV gratis, totalmente legal


Perdidas? que perdidas? te va a dar esas "perdidas" para conseguir que entre en resonancia tu antena y consigas una potencia suficiente para que se vea en tu TV? Porque ya lo sabrás, por muy potente que sea el receptor si el emisor no pone nada de su parte...
Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Robar" Wifi, por lo menos en Argentina, es totalmente legal que yo sepa.
> 
> Si una señal llega a tu antena, sos libre de captarla y hacer con ella lo que quieras. (Del mismo modo, podés captar canales codificados por VHF y decodificarlos, y sigue siendo completamente legal). Una cosa es la legalidad, y otra la ética
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces segun tu, una señal de radio *codificada* o en una frecuencia que no sea comercial que captes dentro de tu casa estas completamente facultado para interceptarla y aprovecharte de ella? Entonces segun tu, yo puedo pinchar todas las comunicaciones móviles que se me antojen, porque claro, la cobertura de las compañias de teléfono invade mi casa por lo que tengo derecho legitimo a escuchar todas las conversaciones que se realicen. Claro! como entra dentro de mi casa la ley de protección de datos me la froto por el c*lo. Y si está la policía a un par de calles y las ondas de radio de la emisora de la central "entran" en tu casa entonces puedes escuchar con total impunidad?
Hacer clic para expandir...


Si, de echo, que yo sepa, podés.




			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Una cosa es captar y usar una wifi *sin clave ninguna* (libre, no necesitas autorización del dueño porque al no tener clave legalmente ya se concede dicha autorización) o cualquier señal de radio que esté dentro de la banda comercial y otra muy distinta es captar y usar una señal de radio que viene *codificada* (no lo olvides WEP y WAP son protocolos de seguridad) sin previo consenimiento del dueño.
> Y si es legal en Argentina demuestramelo porque aunque la ley ampare alguna acción ilicita no implica que las ampare todas ya que al acceder a una red wifi sin permiso viola no una si no varias leyes.
> Que piratear una línea wifi sea una de las formas mas fáciles de apropiarse de lo de otros debido a que lo haces a distancia no significa que sea legal.



Ya te dije que sí, que se puede.
No sabría cómo demostrarte que es legal, es más facil demostrar que algo es ilegal que algo que es legal. Pero si no es ilegal, entonces es legal.




			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, conectarse a la red eléctrica o al cable de TV sin permiso, es delito porque les generas un consumo en su linea.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, claro y conectarse al wifi no, porque al vecino le dan internet gratis.
Hacer clic para expandir...


No entendiste, es relativo.
Yo me refiero a un consumo en la LINEA (De TV o de electricidad). En el WiFi, como son ondas de radio, no generás ningun consumo, porque no HAY linea, es el aire. No sé si me explico bien.




			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero podrías por ejemplo, encontrarte con que enfrente de tu casa hay un TAP que tiene pérdidas en los conectores, y poner una antena con suficiente ganancia como para captar esas pérdidas, y ver TV gratis, totalmente legal
> 
> 
> 
> Perdidas? que perdidas? te va a dar esas "perdidas" para conseguir que entre en resonancia tu antena y consigas una potencia suficiente para que se vea en tu TV? Porque ya lo sabrás, por muy potente que sea el receptor si el emisor no pone nada de su parte...
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Podría estar horas explicandoté del por qué eso funcionaría, pero voy a resumir.
En una linea de TV, se ponen amplificador a lo largo del cableado para reducir las pérdidas.
Si hay un amplificador en la cuadra, y un TAP en frente de tu casa, que tiene un conector que tiene pérdidas, o un pedazo de RG-59 cortado, o lo que sea que genere pérdidas, ya está emitiendo eso. Y si ponés una antena cerca, lo captás. No necesitás tanta potencia ni una buena antena para transmitir VHF a 2 o 3 metros. Y si tenés un amplificador cerca, la potencia no es tan poca...



PD: Tratá de no ser (o por lo menos a mi me pareció) agresivo en tus comentarios.


Salu2!


----------



## maligno

por alguna extraña razon capto con antena aerea la señal de television por cable, asumo que es por perdidas como dice el amigo drix.


----------



## unleased!

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Ya te dije que sí, que se puede.
> No sabría cómo demostrarte que es legal, es más facil demostrar que algo es ilegal que algo que es legal. Pero si no es ilegal, entonces es legal.


Con esto demuestro que entrar en una conexión de radio o cualquier otro soporte codificado no es legal, citame las leyes que amparan lo contrario:





> *Constitución Española*
> *Artículo 18*
> 
> 1. Se garantiza el derecho al honor, a la intimidad personal y familiar y a la propia imagen.
> 
> 2. El domicilio es inviolable. Ninguna entrada o registro podrá hacerse en él sin consentimiento del titular o resolución judicial, salvo en caso de flagrante delito.
> 
> 3. Se garantiza el secreto de las comunicaciones y, en especial, de las postales, telegráficas y telefónicas, salvo resolución judicial.
> 
> 4. La ley limitará el uso de la informática para garantizar el honor y la intimidad personal y familiar de los ciudadanos y el pleno ejercicio de sus derechos.
> Fuente: http://narros.congreso.es/constituc...ce/titulos/articulos.jsp?ini=15&fin=29&tipo=2





> *Ley Orgánica 10/1995, de 23 de noviembre, del Código Penal.*
> *Artículo 255.*
> 
> Será castigado con la pena de multa de tres a 12 meses el que cometiere defraudación por valor superior a 400 euros, utilizando energía eléctrica, gas, agua, telecomunicaciones u otro elemento, energía o fluido ajenos, por alguno de los medios siguientes:
> 
> 1.Valiéndose de mecanismos instalados para realizar la defraudación.
> 
> 2.Alterando maliciosamente las indicaciones o aparatos contadores.
> 
> 3.Empleando cualesquiera otros medios clandestinos.
> 
> *Artículo 256.*
> 
> El que hiciere uso de cualquier equipo terminal de telecomunicación, sin consentimiento de su titular, ocasionando a éste un perjuicio superior a 400 euros, será castigado con la pena de multa de tres a 12 meses.
> 
> Fuente: http://noticias.juridicas.com/base_datos/Penal/lo10-1995.l2t13.html#c11s3


 Si el valor de las perdidas ocasionadas supera los 400€ se considera una falta grave (no confundir con delito), si no supera dicha cantidad se considera una falta leve. En cualquiera de los dos casos es ilegal ante la ley. Solamente es legal siempre y cuando no posea codificación alguna por lo que se entiende que ya obtienes dicho permiso, eso si, también la ley española dicta que cualquier persona que tenga una conexión wifi en modo abierto será esta la única responsable en caso de que terceros cometan actos fraudulentos utilizando dicha red.


			
				DriX dijo:
			
		

> No entendiste, es relativo.
> Yo me refiero a un consumo en la LINEA (De TV o de electricidad). En el WiFi, como son ondas de radio, no generás ningun consumo, porque no HAY linea, es el aire. No sé si me explico bien.


 El Wifi es una portadora, con lo que te lucras es con la línea de internet que va asociada a esa wifi, un caso mas entendible sería, en un supuesto que tu te conectases a la línea aerea de la compañía eléctrica. La portadora sería el cable que usas pero no te lucras del cable si no de la energía que recibes. Con la TV pasa lo mismo, tu no te lucras con la antena (la portadora) si no con el contenido que maneja. Hay una clara diferencia entre el "portador" y el "mensaje".


			
				DriX dijo:
			
		

> Tratá de no ser (o por lo menos a mi me pareció) agresivo en tus comentarios.


 No quise ser en ningún momento agresivo en nada solo quiero discernir entre lo legal y lo ilegal. Si una onda de radio llega a tu casa sin codificar eres libre de captarla (ojo, de recibir información no de enviarla porque excepto en la banda de los 2.4Ghz que es de uso completamente público el resto del espectro radioeléctrico necesitas un permiso para emitir tu información) pero si está codificada no puedes romper la clave así por las buenas porque a parte de no pedir permiso al dueño violas la intimidad del mismo y tienes acceso ilicito a datos personales debido a que una vez dentro de la red tienes acceso a los archivos de su computadora.

El problema no viene por la red wifi en si, viene por la información que se maneja dentro de la misma. Una wifi en si sola no te sirve para nada, lo que interesa es lo que transporta la misma. No se si cogistes lo que quiero explicar.
Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya te dije que sí, que se puede.
> No sabría cómo demostrarte que es legal, es más facil demostrar que algo es ilegal que algo que es legal. Pero si no es ilegal, entonces es legal.
> 
> 
> 
> Con esto demuestro que entrar en una conexión de radio o cualquier otro soporte codificado no es legal, citame las leyes que amparan lo contrario:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Constitución Española*
> *Artículo 18*
> 
> 1. Se garantiza el derecho al honor, a la intimidad personal y familiar y a la propia imagen.
> 
> 2. El domicilio es inviolable. Ninguna entrada o registro podrá hacerse en él sin consentimiento del titular o resolución judicial, salvo en caso de flagrante delito.
> 
> 3. Se garantiza el secreto de las comunicaciones y, en especial, de las postales, telegráficas y telefónicas, salvo resolución judicial.
> 
> 4. La ley limitará el uso de la informática para garantizar el honor y la intimidad personal y familiar de los ciudadanos y el pleno ejercicio de sus derechos.
> Fuente: http://narros.congreso.es/constituc...ce/titulos/articulos.jsp?ini=15&fin=29&tipo=2
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ley Orgánica 10/1995, de 23 de noviembre, del Código Penal.*
> *Artículo 255.*
> 
> Será castigado con la pena de multa de tres a 12 meses el que cometiere defraudación por valor superior a 400 euros, utilizando energía eléctrica, gas, agua, telecomunicaciones u otro elemento, energía o fluido ajenos, por alguno de los medios siguientes:
> 
> 1.Valiéndose de mecanismos instalados para realizar la defraudación.
> 
> 2.Alterando maliciosamente las indicaciones o aparatos contadores.
> 
> 3.Empleando cualesquiera otros medios clandestinos.
> 
> *Artículo 256.*
> 
> El que hiciere uso de cualquier equipo terminal de telecomunicación, sin consentimiento de su titular, ocasionando a éste un perjuicio superior a 400 euros, será castigado con la pena de multa de tres a 12 meses.
> 
> Fuente: http://noticias.juridicas.com/base_datos/Penal/lo10-1995.l2t13.html#c11s3
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> Si el valor de las perdidas ocasionadas supera los 400€ se considera una falta grave (no confundir con delito), si no supera dicha cantidad se considera una falta leve. En cualquiera de los dos casos es ilegal ante la ley. Solamente es legal siempre y cuando no posea codificación alguna por lo que se entiende que ya obtienes dicho permiso, eso si, también la ley española dicta que cualquier persona que tenga una conexión wifi en modo abierto será esta la única responsable en caso de que terceros cometan actos fraudulentos utilizando dicha red.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Evidentemente no notaste que estamos en paises diferentes, y que las legislaciones cambian 
No te discutí en ningún momento sobre la legislación Española, siempre me limité a mi país (Argentina).
Creo que en EEUU la legislación es parecida en este sentido, pero no estoy seguro.




			
				DriX dijo:
			
		

> No entendiste, es relativo.
> Yo me refiero a un consumo en la LINEA (De TV o de electricidad). En el WiFi, como son ondas de radio, no generás ningun consumo, porque no HAY linea, es el aire. No sé si me explico bien.


 El Wifi es una portadora, con lo que te lucras es con la línea de internet que va asociada a esa wifi, un caso mas entendible sería, en un supuesto que tu te conectases a la línea aerea de la compañía eléctrica. La portadora sería el cable que usas pero no te lucras del cable si no de la energía que recibes. Con la TV pasa lo mismo, tu no te lucras con la antena (la portadora) si no con el contenido que maneja. Hay una clara diferencia entre el "portador" y el "mensaje".[/quote]

Seguís sin comprender...
No se trata de que le consumas o no algo, se trata de que sobre el medio por el que te estás conectando (Aire), no le consumís nada.. No sé si me entendés ahora.
¡No tiene nada que ver internet!
Además el que haya una red WiFi, no necesariamente significa que haya internet


----------



## Garrulen

Drix, si usas fraudulentamente una conexión Wifi estas “consumiendo” y en este caso lo importante no es la potencia o energía sino el ancho de banda. Las conexiones Wifi no se pagan en KWH se pagan en Mega Bits por segundo. Si usas el Wifi de otros es evidente que les vas a limitar el ancho de banda disponible.

Es cierto que Unleased esta sometido a un marco legal diferente al tuyo pero personalmente dudo mucho que Argentina tenga tan desprotegidas las comunicaciones inalámbricas en general y el Wifi en particular. 

Por cierto a mi entender (no soy profesional del derecho) existen tres estados para las cosas; legal, ilegal o alegal. Los dos primeros estados son conocidos por todos y el tercero se refiere a una situación en la que todavía no existe legislación al respecto. Que un concepto no tenga legislación que lo cubra no quiere decir que sea legal, es simplemente alegal.


----------



## maligno

creo que estamos desviando el tema principal para otra arista un poco distinta.
lo de las antenas artesanales funciona y bien, los programas para desencriptar claves tambien funcionan para niveles de seguridad medios a bajos.
ahora va en cada uno si le parece usar estas herramientas o no, en lo personal no me incomoda usarlas.


----------



## nanodocl

Esta claro que utilizar internet del vecino es un delito, ya que estas obteniendo algo gratis por lo que otra persona está pagando, eso no se discute independientemente de cada legislacion. 

Pero por otro lado si capto una red wifi y trato de conectarme a ella, pueden pasar varias cosas

-Primero, puede que esa linea no tenga conexion a internet, con lo cual no estoy robando nada.
-Segundo si no estoy entrando en el ordenador del vecino y solo me conecto a la red, no estoy viendo sus datos.
-Y por ultimo puedo conectarme a la red solo por el hecho de querer hacerlo y no navegar. 

Obviamente si andas haciendo este tipo de cosas es por que simplemente quieres conectarte GRATIS, no lo recrimino ni lo condeno, lo entiendo y aunqueno es mi caso, ojala fueran las empresas las que entregaran el wifi directamente y asi joderlos a ellos que son los que ponen los precios por las nubes. 

Lamentablemente Sudamerica y España tienen unas de las tarifas mas caras de internet en el mundo y velocidades mucho menores que en paises como Japon, China o USA, mientras los precios no los subvencione el estado o las compañias imperialistas como Timofonica dejen de abusar, lo unico que queda a la gente con menos recursos es "robar internet", estas cosas pasan con todo y no solo con internet, pero no vamos a hablar de ellas ahora. 

Por eso hay que apoyar iniciativas que inciten bajar el precio de este servicio o incluso iniciativas como la liberalizacion de internet, traspasando los costes a las empresas que se publicitan y que venden millones en internet pagando solo una conexion  y por ultimo,  quejarse constantemente en las secretarias de telecomunicaciones de los paises afectados para que la gente vaya tomando nota y se vaya creando una consciencia colectiva de que internet es tan necesario como el agua, aunque su precio sea mucho mas caro que el agua y sus coste muchisimo menor, simplemente existe un enriquecimiento extremo de las operadoras. 

Con los nuevos avances en fibra optica, las velocidades y coste por transmision de bit internet deberia bajar su precio por lo menos a la mitad, aunque realmente deberia costar menos del 10% del valor actual, a si cada uno saque sus conclusiones y ver de que manera se puede colaborar con la causa y no solo mirar el hecho delictivo si no por que se produce, apelo al sentido comun. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## algoig

> 2. El domicilio es inviolable. Ninguna entrada o registro podrá hacerse en él sin consentimiento del titular o resolución judicial, salvo en caso de flagrante delito.



Hola a todos, me uno a la discusión, proponiendo un punto de vista distinto, es el  siguiente. En base al anterior articulo, porque desconozco el correspondiente al caso, mi preocupación es porque si yo en mi casa tengo la puerta cerrada para que no entre nadie sin mi autorización, en las ventanas tengo cristales igualmente para que no entre nadie ni el ruido de nadie. Porque tengo que aguantar que la señal de nadie entre e mi casa.
La ley me ampara en el hecho de que nadie puede entrar en mi casa, ni meter ni tirar en mi terreno ni basuras ni desperdicios ni vertidos de ninguna clase porque una señal wifi de un vecino tengo que tragar con ella. Con esto no digo que sea licito el mangar la señal wifi, pero esa señal perjudicial o no, beneficiosa para mi vecino para mi puede no serlo y no tengo que aguantar que esa señal entre en mi casa. 
La soluccion que yo le veo, aparte de la encriptacion de la señal, es que si esa señal no entra en mi casa yo no puedo hacer uso de ella, que pongan medios para ello. Que ya una vez dentro de mi casa la señal es mia( otra cosa es el rx/tx necesario para la comunicacion).Y que para la señal no entre en mi casa, que realmente como la señal de telefonia puede ser perjudicial, deberia el titular poner  medios para que no ocurra.   Al igual que el agua de mi vecino mediante tuberias es conducido para que no tenga escapes, que en vez del wifi utilicen el rj45.

Es mi punto de vista. Y otra cosa, si los escaner y equipos de telefonia movil fueran mas baratos, otro gallo cantaria. Tendriamos otro punto de desencuentro, el pirateo del gsm. Cosa que hacen los tecnicos de la estaciones gsm, que escuchan sin pudor conversaciones ajenas, y lo digo porque tengo conocidos trabajando en las subcontratas de mantenimiento e instalacion de estaciones gsm. Por no decir que en alguna ocasion llevan en el coche un escaner gsm, que se llevan a casa, que aunque voluminoso es portable.

en fin un saludo


----------



## Tomasito

A mi algo que me molesta es que tengo un par de WISPs (Wireless-ISP), que me usan casi todos los canales, asique me genera interferencia en la mayoría del espectro (tardé como 2hs encontrando un canal que funcione bien en toda mi casa para mi router WiFi :S), pero bueh, la legislación lo permite...

No les pueden hacer nada si mandan señal a tu casa, porque es una banda libre la de 2.4GHz (Por lo menos en bajas potencias, que alcanzan para que los vecinos te puedan joder con SUS señales).


Saludos.


----------



## algoig

Pues ese es el tema, la señal la estan metiendo en mi casa sin mi autorización. El problema es suyo. La ley te dice que tu perro le tienes que tener atado y que no se puede alejar x metros de ti y con bozal, porque las wifi no hacen lo mismo. A x metros del router y  con bozal. jaja. Yo no tengo que aguantar que me esten bombardeando todos los vecinos con sus señales, esoi es contaminación radioelectrica.


----------



## forwin98

me parece que no se entiende bie lo siguiente: la ley dice que no puedes meterte en los datos privados de otras personas pero no dice que no le puedes joder la wifi, en cuyo caso no le estas robando datos personales ni privacidad sino un poco de banda ancha


----------



## Tacatomon

Si me permiten la intromisión.

Facil:

En mi casa , conforme a la ley, Nada ni nadie se puede meter sin mi consentimiento
El WiFI de mi Vecino se mete a mi casa
Lo demando por allanamiento
Gano unos Cuantos millones
Contrado Internet Satelital @10Mbps VITALICIO.

Mas facil no se puede.

Ya en serio.
En mi país no creo que se encuentren leyes en las que NO permitan que te cuelgues del del Wifi del vecino. Habrá que investigar cada quien por su parte en sus Jurisdicciones.
Pero si nos ponemos a pensar, el Wifi se emite y queda en el aire... Ya no le pertenece a nadie. Como la radio que se va de largo por el universo. Ya que tu en tu casa lo caches y te pongas a postear en Foros De Electronica es otro rollo.

Saludos.


----------



## analfabeta

Imagina que contratas internet wi-fi, te pones a descargar archivos, ver videos en you tube, todo perfecto, pero un dia, el internet empieza air lento, y te das cuenta que el "vivo y abusado" vecino anda conectado robándote ancho de banda, vaya al menos yo me enojaria bastante y los reclamos no se harian esperar

No es como la radio, puesto que no afectas el servicio del vecino, lo mas parecido a esto es el servicio de luz, si la tomas del vecino o de alguna empresa o de la calle sin permiso y brincando protecciones, estas robando

no quieran hacerse los "inteligentes" por encontrar la forma de robar sin que sea un delito


----------



## maligno

Las compañias distribuidoras de servicios de internet, tienen la obligacion de entregar la velocidad contratada, a pesar de q te esten sacando algo.
dicho esto, lo q haces cuando capturas y usas una señal wi-fi, es tomarlo de las abusivas compañias... y eso es como sacarle un pelo a un buey.


----------



## analfabeta

Entonces si van a hacer de robin hood, quítenle el internet directo a la compañía, no a sus vecinos, igual lo sigo viendo mal, es una filosofía muy burda "el que no tranza no avanza"


----------



## maligno

eso es lo q se hace precisamente, los vecinos son solo la puerta


----------



## analfabeta

bueno, y le afectas en algo a la compañía? claro que no, igual cobran el servicio, la gran diferencia es que tu vecino la paga no tu, de menos le completaran con una parte pero no, quieren verse muy vivos y tenerlo gratis a costa de otros que estan en la misma situacion que tu


----------



## maligno

no hay q ser fatal con esto, los culpables son las compañias q no ofrecen seguridad en el servicio q prestan, dejan interticios por los cuales se puede entrar.
defraudar a una compañia a lo menos en lo personal, no me molesta en lo absoluto


----------



## Tacatomon

Concuerdo en que es como quitarle un caramelo al dueño de la dulcería.

Yo poseo, gracias a dios, conexion permanemte de Internet a buena velocidad, pero si se me diera el caso del vecino, pues por lo menos lo intentaria, Si tuviese una Laptop o algo con que aprovecharlo claro está.

Aunque las posibilidades de que la conexion este cifrada es de 100%.

Saludos.

PD: Esto va para largo.


----------



## Don Barredora

Entonces hagan esto... contraten uds internet, haganlo wi-fi, diganle al vecino que les robe a uds, uds se quejan que no tienen tanta velocidad y que le den mas velocidad, entonces uds se aprovechan de la compania de internet.. 

Eso de que "hay que robarle por que dan mal servicio" es cualquiera.. no contraten el servicio y listo.. no estan obligados a hacerlo...

Saludos!


----------



## maligno

tal parece q no se entendieron algunos conceptos; no te daran mas velocidad de la que contrataste aun tengas mas de un equipo conectado.
"hay que robarle por que dan mal servicio" por mucho q leo los post, nadie menciona eso.


----------



## Don Barredora

> no hay q ser fatal con esto, los culpables son las compañias q no ofrecen seguridad en el servicio q prestan, dejan interticios por los cuales se puede entrar.
> defraudar a una compañia a lo menos en lo personal, no me molesta en lo absoluto





> Las compañias distribuidoras de servicios de internet, tienen la obligacion de entregar la velocidad contratada, a pesar de q te esten sacando algo.
> dicho esto, lo q haces cuando capturas y usas una señal wi-fi, es tomarlo de las abusivas compañias... y eso es como sacarle un pelo a un buey.



A estas cosas me refiero.


----------



## unleased!

algoig dijo:
			
		

> Cosa que hacen los tecnicos de la estaciones gsm, que escuchan sin pudor conversaciones ajenas, y lo digo porque tengo conocidos trabajando en las subcontratas de mantenimiento e instalacion de estaciones gsm.


 En españa puedes escuchar conversaciones siempre y cuando no intefieras en la misma ni la divulgues (es decir, quedartelo para ti, no contarselo en el bar a los amiguetes)


> pero esa señal perjudicial o no, beneficiosa para mi vecino para mi puede no serlo y no tengo que aguantar que esa señal entre en mi casa.


Entiendo tu punto de vista, pero si se para uno a pensar la medida se puede poner en contra de uno. Voy a poner un par de ejemplos (hoy estoy muy ejemplista) no aplicados a las redes wi-fi si no a algo mas general.

Imaginate que eres un amante de los aviones a escala a radiocontrol. Estás en el parque pilotando tu avioneta que te costó unos 600€ y el emisor tiene un alcance de 200m. A 50m un vecino no le gusta que entren tus señales de radio en su casa por lo que decide contruir un emisor a la misma frecuencia portando un ruido blanco. Tu pierdes el control del aparato, se estrella y te quedas sin el. ¿Cuál será tu cara hacia ese vecino? ¿Lo verías correcto?

Imaginate ahora que en tu zona no hay señal de TV y el estado destina x dinero que da justo para poner una antena para dar cobertura. La instalan en un alto para que todo el mundo tenga señal. Justo en frente de la antena, a unos pasos hay un vecino que no quiere que las ondas de radio entren en su casa por lo que pone una denuncia y el estado se ve obligado a mover la antena, pero claro, el dinero no llega por lo que optan cortar la emisión y dejar la zona sin cobertura. Creo que el resto de los vecinos harán que le caiga el pelo al vecino inconforme.


			
				nanodocl dijo:
			
		

> -Primero, puede que esa linea no tenga conexion a internet, con lo cual no estoy robando nada.
> -Segundo si no estoy entrando en el ordenador del vecino y solo me conecto a la red, no estoy viendo sus datos.
> -Y por ultimo puedo conectarme a la red solo por el hecho de querer hacerlo y no navegar.


 A todo se le pueden buscar pelos de gato:

1º: Al conectarte a una línea wi-fi, aunque no esté conectado a la línea telefónica, el router tiene que mantener esa conexión entre el y tu, lo que se traduce en un gasto energetico que va a parar en 1 o 2 céntimos mensuales en la factura de la luz del vecino.  

2º: Si usas un sistema operativo como windows, este al conectarse a una red, de forma predeterminada escanea dicha red en busca de equipos y las famosas "tareas programadas" que poco utiles son. Ademas de esto toma datos identificativos de todos los equipos y sus archivos compartidos como también de terminales FAX e impresoras que estén conectadas. En fin, que tu no miras pero el ordenador si...  

3º: Huy, aquí ya entra el PC de lleno: Actualizaciones del S.O. Antivirus, antispyware, que si el messenger que entra en modo automático... Podemos decir: Yo no he sido, ha sido el ordenador solito. Es como el tio que mata a una persona y le hecha la culpa a la bala.  


			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Gano unos Cuantos millones
> Contrado Internet Satelital @10Mbps VITALICIO.


 No creo que sea tan buén negocio, según me comentaron las conexiones via satelite no dan soporte a las redes P2P :evil: 


			
				maligno dijo:
			
		

> Las compañias distribuidoras de servicios de internet, tienen la obligacion de entregar la velocidad contratada, a pesar de q te esten sacando algo.
> dicho esto, lo q haces cuando capturas y usas una señal wi-fi, es tomarlo de las abusivas compañias... y eso es como sacarle un pelo a un buey.


De donde sacastes tu eso? Las compañías solo tienen obligación de garantizar una parte de la velocidad contratada que está mas o menos en el 20% sobre la línea contratada, es decir en hora punta, donde la línea no da abasto ellos te tienen que garantizar el 20% de la velocidad total contratada sobre TU LINEA no sobre lo que sale del router. Si se pudiese hacer mas de uno se montaría un ciber con la excusa del vecino gorrón.  


> tal parece q no se entendieron algunos conceptos; no te daran mas velocidad de la que contrataste aun tengas mas de un equipo conectado.
> "hay que robarle por que dan mal servicio" por mucho q leo los post, nadie menciona eso.


Ellos para saber si dan mal servicio o no miden la cantidad de datos que salen hacia tu línea, aparte de eso mandan paquetes a tu router para saber cuanto demoran en llegar. Para que la compañía te preste un servicio de mayor velocidad el problema debe estar entre ellos y el router, si es entre el router y el usuario como mucho te pondrán con el teléfono del S.A.T.

Por lo que para joder a la compañía telefónica no es tan sencillo como conectarse a una wi-fi ajena, el perjudicado es el que contrató la línea, no la compañía.

Es como la electricidad. Para gorronear Kw a la compañía sin pagar mas tienes que conectar antes del contador, no después.


> eso es lo q se hace precisamente, los vecinos son solo la puerta


Imaginate que tu vecino tiene un coche de la marca Renault.

Tu se lo cojes, haces el ganso con el y lo deshaces contra una pared.

Cuando sales del coche humeante exclamas: Acabo de darles por el c*** a la casa Renault, mi vecino solo fué la puerta!

   Sin comentarios   

Perdón por lo extenso del post.
Saludos.


----------



## maligno

de donde saque eso? del ministerio de trasportes y telecomunicaciones de Chile.
no soy partidario de las analogias, no van al caso, menos con coches

sin comentarios


----------



## algoig

En lo de que el perjudicado es el vecino, estoy casi de acuerdo contigo. En ese punto entra la mala leche del que piratea. Ya que si utiliza la red del vecino para tirarse todo el dia descargando con la mula, verdaderamente le estas jodi-ndo, ya que probablemente le estas reduciendo el ancho de banda en un 80%. Otra cosa es que utilices la conexion del vecino para tener internet o simplemente  navegar y que exporadicamente te bajes algo. En este caso, aunque es lo mismo, el daño se minimiza porque apenas si estas empleando ancho de banda con  lo que resulta casi inapreciable. 

Yo funciono de otra manera, y es que empleo varias de las redes de mi alrededor. No me ciño a una, sino que voy alternando por dias o cambiando de red segun veo que se conecta el dueño.

Ya digo es tener un poco de sentido comun y reducir el daño causado. Porque ademas de hacer menos daño evitaras que se den cuenta del uso y te dejen sin conexion.

Saludos

wifigratis


----------



## ojosverdes

Hola juan_g, respondiendo a la pregunta que expusiste, y sin entrar en tanto detalle de que si el ilegal, no ilegal, ni esas cosas, de que puedes hacer un antena casera,adaptarsela a tu tarjeta pci, usar un programa de distribucion linux, para sacar la contraseña del vecino todo esto con fines meramente didacticos, y tomar prestada su red para conectarte, si se puede y es una verdad que se esta dando. Comentando esto dejo claro que si se puede, eso si no te pongas a descargar como loco musica de emule, kazza(actualmente casi desaparecidos), ni con el ares porque se dan cuenta. Saludos. Todo esto con fines meramente didacticos y por el amor al conocimiento.


----------



## pancho2000

buenos dias si gustan wifi inviertan 120 seg aqui http://hwagm.elhacker.net/calculo/antenasvarias.htm

no es gran cosa pero es inspirador

saludo desde merida-venezuela


----------



## Fogonazo

pancho2000 dijo:


> buenos dias si gustan wifi inviertan 120 seg aqui ......


Mira donde colocas tus comentarios.


----------



## el-rey-julien

en argentina cuanto contratas Internet  según parece es ilegal revender y o redistribuir la señal ,en mi barrio  ay dos  que  tienen Internet y la rebenden ,algo completa mente ilegal ,una de las redes esta filtrada por mac y dphc fija ,la otra solo por dphc fija ,ase años que están funcionando ademas de trasmitir con 500mlv y no 100mlv ,pero al parecer no le dicen nada


----------



## elbrujo

Tomasito dijo:


> "Robar" Wifi, por lo menos en Argentina, es totalmente legal que yo sepa.
> 
> Si una señal llega a tu antena, sos libre de captarla y hacer con ella lo que quieras. (Del mismo modo, podés captar canales codificados por VHF y decodificarlos, y sigue siendo completamente legal).
> 
> Y mientras que no te pases de la potencia máxima (Creo que para 2.4GHz son 100mW), podés transmitir sin problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, conectarse a la red eléctrica o al cable de TV sin permiso, es delito porque les generas un consumo en su linea.
> Pero podrías por ejemplo, encontrarte con que enfrente de tu casa hay un TAP que tiene pérdidas en los conectores, y poner una antena con suficiente ganancia como para captar esas pérdidas, y ver TV gratis, totalmente legal
> 
> 
> Una cosa es la legalidad, y otra la ética



Me sumo al hilo, y el colega tiene razon. En Argentina cualquier señal en el aire es libre. Hay fallos al respecto (jurisprudencia) donde un vecino por ejemplo hizo una antena y la apunto a un  amplificador "Tap" y veia cable sin pagar.. fue a jucio demandado por estar colgado, y la compañia de cable lo perdio, dado que no esta colgado desde el momento que no lo toca..

En el caso de wifi seria lo mismo, entra la seguridad/inseguridad de la misma. Si esta abierta me estan dejando entrar.. y si esta cerrada no me dejan.. pero.. si la red es insegura y con un procedimiento entro.. pasa a ser mas etico que otra cosa.. segun la ley es señal en el aire.. es lo mismo...

Distinto seria colgarse de la red publica electrica ya que uno esta en contacto, pero si surge algun elemento/metodo que le permita colgarse sin tocar el cable, estaria amparado por el vacio legal..

*Seguridad en redes*
Con respecto a las encriptaciones las wep son mas simples de "descular" desde el momento que por cada paquete viaja la clave, entonces obteniendo un archivo con cientos de bytes se puede encontrar la clave con un metodo.

En cambio las wap la clave no viaja en los paquetes y solamente esta se pone en el aire al momento de autorizar un procedimiento que hace el router ante el requerimiento de un cliente que quiere entrar. Por eso se basa en diccionarios para comparar y son menos probables de descifrar. (es un tema de tiempo)


----------



## pancho2000

buenas que quieres decir con "Mira donde colocas tus comentarios."
?????


----------



## el-rey-julien

en redes wep2  nunca pude entrar ,red sin encriptar no mas de 30 segundos y estoy adentro ,red wep ,depende por ay se tarda una hora máximo ,desde mi punto de vista esta mal pero si la legislacion no dice que es ilegal es  porque es legal


----------

